# Chestnuts



## makomakoman (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone grow the disease resistant strain of the American Chestnut?

I would not mind planting a few in my woods, but was wondering if you can seedlings of these.

just curious.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 20, 2010)

Chestnut Hill Tree Farm sells the Dunstan chestnut. You can order them online.


----------

